# Travel cages



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

What do you guys use a travel cage for your rats? I recently got a decently large cage for travelling for my rats, but apparently I wasted my money as they can get out pretty easily (I had them in it as I cleaned the cage, only to come back to find two running around my bed and the third half way out of the cage). I could cover it in screen, but I think a different cage would be best.

Any suggestions? Something that's easy to store would be best, but I'm flexible. I'd like to be able to have 3-4 rats in there for an hour or two max, or maybe one rat for a night or while she's sick.


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a cage similar to this which I put my rats in for about an hour while I clean the big cage. I also use it with hammocks and toys when they are sick or recuperating from surgery. 








You can see more about it here


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

That's actually what I have right now, only mine is the size smaller. What's the bar spacing on that model?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i use the dog vari-kennels. they can't get through and its nice and dark and closed in to make them feel safer. i can fit everyone (7) in it if i have to and have a short trip and it can be used for new babies and sick rats. its not that easy to store though if you have limited room. but this is what family with big houses is for right? *grins*

if i'm just taking one or 2 to the vet then i use one of those beta/goldfish plastic tanks. i have a medium sized one but the larger the better. they don't collapse but they are a good size that they can be stored under a bed or on top a shelf or dresser if needed. 

if i'm out for a walk or going shopping and want to take a rat with me then i use a drawstring bag purse that i hang around my neck. this works great in the summer when a hoodie is just too hot. in the fall though i go with the hoodie.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...6824901&itemNo=72&In=Small+Pet&N=2047888&Ne=2 
This is the one I have, the bar spacing is nice for babies, and I use it as a travel/quarentine cage.


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

1/2 inch


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

I bought "The Carrier" from Martin's Cages. I don't actually have it yet, but is should be delivered tomorrow.










It's 18" x 11" x 11" with a flip-top.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

i use one of those little dog bags that little rich girls use for their teacup dogs. though i never travel far with my rats, usually only to a friend's house or uptown. but for cleaning cages...they run around on the bed, or i close off the upstairs bathroom and let them run around (blocking under the dresser, under the door, and under the closet door). I've never been one to cage rats during cleaning the cages.


----------

